# speedlink Medusa 5.1 ersatzteile gesucht



## MRT1991 (17. Januar 2012)

hallo liebe community
ich hatte mir vor ca 1 jahr das speedlink medusa 5.1 headset bestellt und da ist mit auf der linken ohrmuschel dieses subwoofer ding kaputt gegangen.dummerweise habe ich das teil ausgebaut und ich hab das teil leider verloren.
kennt jemand von euch ne seite wo man ersatzteile finden kan währe echt cool von euch leute.

ich danke schonmal jetzt für eure bemühungen


----------



## Blue_Gun (17. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> hallo liebe community
> ich hatte mir vor ca 1 jahr das speedlink medusa 5.1 headset bestellt und da ist mit auf der linken ohrmuschel dieses subwoofer ding kaputt gegangen.dummerweise habe ich das teil ausgebaut und ich hab das teil leider verloren.
> kennt jemand von euch ne seite wo man ersatzteile finden kan währe echt cool von euch leute.
> 
> ich danke schonmal jetzt für eure bemühungen



Schreib den Hersteller mal an, vielleicht sind sie kulant. Wobei, ich glaub nicht das sich die Kosten lohnen werden. Aber das musst du selber wissen


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Die beste Loesung waere, den Schrott gegen einen Superlux Hd681 zu tauschen. Das bringt viel mehr.


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

ja bei dem hersteller habe ich mich auch gemeldet. die meinten die haben kein reparatur service und son scheiß halt und so weiter son dreck ey.eine vernünftige firma hat auch ein reparatur service und die von speedlink haben sowas nicht.

wie und wo kan man die umtauschen ?

achja die garantie ist verfallen weil ich dooferweise diesen komischen bass ding ausgebaut habe.

achja und wen ich mir welche neuen kaufen sollte dan muss ich aber erstma diese hier los werden für bastler natührlich. wegen diesem bass dingen drin . aber sonst der rest wie mikro USW läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Kauf dir einen guten Hifi Kopfhörer! Beispielsweise kann man von Beyerdynamic fast jedes Einzelteil als Ersatz beziehen.


----------



## winner961 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich kann Madz nur zu stimmen einen guten HiFi kopfhörer und du hast keine Probleme mehr . Madz er braucht Dan noch ein Mic entweder des von Thälmann oder Madz hat sicher eine Empfehlung für dich . Madz du bist Top


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Mikro: [User-Review] Antlion ModMic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2012)

Dann wäre es die Gelegenheit das Teil in die Tonne zu kloppen, wundert einen das es überhaupt so lange hält. Ich hatte es mal probiert, da waren genug Macken ab Werk drin und klanglich war es unterirdisch


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Frag mal User "Hummerman"! Der hat ganze sieben Medusas gebraucht, bis er davon geheilt war, sich einen AKG K701, Soundkarte und Mikro gekauft hat. Im Nachhinein versteht er selbst nicht, wie er den Schrott immer wieder kaufen konnte.


----------



## winner961 (18. Januar 2012)

Danke Madz Sitz am iPhone da sind links schwierig zu machen . Madz ich hätte noch ne Frage an : kann ich das Antlion Mic auch an AKG 518 ranmachen ? Oder wer macht sowas ?


----------



## zøtac (18. Januar 2012)

Das kannste praktisch überall hinmachen, da sind zwei Magneten dabei. Einer wird an den KH geklebt und der andere ist am Mic selbst 

Ich empfehle übrigends auch nen Hifi/Studio KH + Mic


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Man kann das Mikro an JEDEn Kopfhörer befestigen.




> Oder wer macht sowas ?


Wie meinst du daß?


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

nein eig dachte ich an son gamer headset.an das roccat Kave 5.1 sollen gut sein und robust hat einer von euch erfahrung damit gemacht ?

PS ich habe schon von roccat eine gamer tastatur gekauft der absolute hammer leute kaufen  Roccat ISKU heisst das hammer teil.


----------



## zøtac (18. Januar 2012)

Roccat find ich von der Verarbeitung her zum 
Mit nem Stereo Kopfhörer hast du wesentlich besseren klang und deutlich! bessere Ortung als mit nem "Mega Super Pro Gaming 5.1" gedöns


----------



## winner961 (18. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:
			
		

> nein eig dachte ich an son gamer headset.an das roccat Kave 5.1 sollen gut sein und robust hat einer von euch erfahrung damit gemacht ?
> 
> PS ich habe schon von roccat eine gamer tastatur gekauft der absolute hammer leute kaufen  Roccat ISKU heisst das hammer teil.



Dann musst du einen überteuerten Preis zählen aber egal nur wenn das von rauer oder von beyerdynamik das sind gamerheadaets aber eher teuer aber qualitativ top.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Gamerprodukte sind IMMER total überteuert. Lies mal hier:

[Erfahrungsbericht] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty

Und hier:



> [FONT=&quot]- Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen Headsets?[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Vor allem ein Argument spricht laut und deutlich gegen Headsets: das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.*
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dazu ein paar einfache Betrachtungen (Stand 11.12.2011, Preise von Amazon):[/FONT]
> ...


Also ich würde NIE wieder ein Gameraudioprodukt kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> nein eig dachte ich an son gamer headset.an das roccat Kave 5.1 sollen gut sein und robust hat einer von euch erfahrung damit gemacht ?
> 
> PS ich habe schon von roccat eine gamer tastatur gekauft der absolute hammer leute kaufen Roccat ISKU heisst das hammer teil.



Es wäre gut wenn man sich vorher ein Knalltrauma verschafft, auch haben Eingabegeräte und Kopfhörer nix gemeinsam. Es ist wie Logitech manche finden einfach alles toll von denen


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2012)

@Madz: Bekommt man dieses Mikro auch wo anders ?
Bzw. wie viel kostet das Mikro überhaupt ?
33$ erscheinen mir doch recht viel zu sein. 
Und im Ausland möchte ich eigentlich auch nichts kaufen. 

[sry für meine Zwischenfrage ]


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Nein, nur beim Hersteller. Der Versand läuft einwandfrei, AntLion ist sehr kundenorientiert, du kannst also mit sehr gutem Gewissen in den USA ordern. Es kostet ca. 33€.


Hör dir mal die Testdateien in meinem Review an!


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2012)

Mir ist das zu viel für ein Mikro, das am KH hängt. 
Ich werde mal sehen, wie das Zalman Mic ist, nachdem ich den Superlux HD668B getestet habe


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

naja ein paar test ergebnise habe ich mir auch angeschaut die meisten habe eig nur das gewicht bemängelt.445gramm weiss nicht ob das enorm schwer ist wie die das beuhaubten.und andere in anderen tests meinten das es sehr bequem ist und soo und das das gewicht nicht  unangenehm ist USW. da bin ich etwas überfragt naja ich muss ehrlich sagen eig der sound von dem jetzigen speedling war meines erachtens nicht bombastisch aber zufriedenstellend halt ne wegen dieser vibration beim bass hatte mir gut gefallen. aber doofer weise sind die schnell kaputt gegangen bei mir kommt auch nichts mehr von speedlink ins haus.
ich verwende zz NVIDIA GRAKA auch wenn die meisten sagen ati ist besser USW ganz ehrlich mich juckts nicht.für mich ist nvidia 100mal besser.
eine maus von sharkoon firglider läuft auch seid mehr als 2 jahren tadellos.
die soundanlage an meinem rechner ist von logitech Z623 der sound ist echt super.
MB von GIGABYTE +Phenom2 cpu USW und sofort wen ihr mehr wissen wollt guckt einfach in mein profil .


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Was spricht für dich gegen einen hochwertigen Hifi Kopfhörer, Soundkarte und Mikrofon? Spinnen wir jetzt mal ein bisschen und nehmen dan, du kaufst dir eine Asus XOnar Essence STX, einen Kopfhörer für ~150-200€ und ein Mikro. Ok, das ist dann sehr viel Geld. Jetzt kommt aber das große ABER:

Soundtechnisch wird das dein komplettes Equipment mit Leichtigkeit dermaßen in den Schatten stellen. Du wirst Musik neu erleben, Dinge in Spielen hören, die vorher garnicht vorhanden waren, kurzum: Es wird deine bisherigen Sounderfahrungen bei weitem übertreffen.


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

ja das mag schon sein aber denkst du ich hab jetzt bock noch 200€ für soundkarte + mikro zu bezahlen nur ma so ebend. das headset von roccat kostet so um die 71€ das kannst du doch nicht mit dein hifi teilen vergleichen.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Doch kann ich. Es gibt genug Usererfahrungen, die sagen, daß ein Superlux HD 681 (20€), eine Asus Xonar DG (~25€) und ein Zalman Mikro (10€, zusammen also 55€) deutlich besser sind.

Wie gesagt, Gamerprodukte sind IMMER mehr oder weniger große Abzocke.




> Was spricht für dich gegen einen hochwertigen Hifi Kopfhörer, Soundkarte und Mikrofon?


Der Preis? Denkst du, es gibt keinen Unterschied, der solche Preis rechtfertigt?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> das headset von roccat kostet so um die 71€ das kannst du doch nicht mit dein hifi teilen vergleichen.


 
Richtig, es ist günstiger und deutlich besser 
Guck mal in meinen Erfahrungsbericht weiter vorne. Der Superlux ist mit Asus Xonar DG (zusammen ca. 55€) deutlich besser als das Kave, und ohne Soundkarte immernoch merklich besser (25€ mit Mikro). Ich kann dir vom Kave wirklich nur abraten, vor allem fühlt es sich an als hätte man einen Sack Steine auf dem Kopf


----------



## zøtac (18. Januar 2012)

Nvidia vs ATI ist aber Geschmackssache, bei Kopfhörer vs. Gamingheadset gehts um Fakten 

Und ich dachte auch das der Sound von meiner Logitech Anlage gut war bis ich richtige Boxen gehört hab, jetzt verwechsel ich die immer mit Handylautsprechern 
Und eins kann ich dir versichern, auch wenn du denkst das der Sound jetzt gut ist, die unterschiede sind gewaltig.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

> jetzt verwechsel ich die immer mit Handylautsprechern


Guter Vergleich!  Hast aber recht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2012)

Probiere es halt einfach mal aus, was hast du zu verlieren? Du vergleichst gerade ein Klapprad mit einer Rennmaschine


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

ja ihr habt recht. das mag ja sein das es was besseres gibt aber so wie es jetzt ist reicht es mir auch xD und wie meint ihr mit mikro kaufen son mikro was man in der hand halten muss oder wie.


----------



## zøtac (18. Januar 2012)

Clipmikro, Ansteckmikro oder halt das Modmic
Die ersten beiden klemmst du einfach ans Headsetkabel und letzteres kannst du mit nem Magneten am Ohrhörer packen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> ja ihr habt recht. das mag ja sein das es was besseres gibt aber so wie es jetzt ist reicht es mir auch xD und wie meint ihr mit mikro kaufen son mikro was man in der hand halten muss oder wie.


 
Natürlich nicht! Das klemmst du an das Kabel ran.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade den Eindruck, als ob du die Links nicht liest, die wir dir posten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2012)

Gibt auch Tischmicros und andere Versionen. Aber ein Micro in der Hand wäre sicherlich auch stylisch


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

in wie fern gibts dafür ne anleitung.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2012)

Lies doch bitte mal die Links in Post #7 und Post #16!


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

also naja wie du schon meintest.die roccat und soo creative die hatten nur in punkto hochtöne haben die beiden probleme bei der creative ist der bass schwamig und soo aber ma ehrlich mir gehts eig nicht um die hochtöne mir gehts eig nur um den satten bass.
ka ich hab ne schwäche für sehr guten bass  also meinerseits muss einfach der bass bischen schwammig sein also das heisst der bass muss halt wie sagt man dazu etwas.wie nennt man das xD nicht schwamig aber halt das man den bass gut hören kan und das der bass odentliche schwingungen macht xD. wen der bass nicht über arbeitet oder wie man das nennt xD dan klingt das für mich viel zu langweillig das muss schon bischen nach schwingen.

achja jetzt habe ich es der bass muss etwas übersteuern aber so im grünen bereich sodass es den woofer nicht kaputt macht. das meine ich der bass muss das machen weil ein artigen bass mag ich garnicht zumal so ein elektronisch gehaltenen bass schonmal garnicht.


----------



## zøtac (18. Januar 2012)

Also du meinst einfach einen Basslastigen Kopfhörer  
Ein schwammiger Bass ist eher etwas negatives. Das gegenteil davon ist dann der Präzise bass, den kannst du genau zuordnen und der dröhnt nicht einfach nur. 

Was wäre dein Budget für KH+Mic?


----------



## MRT1991 (18. Januar 2012)

so höchstens an die 75€. nein zu genauer bass ist auch etwas anderes ich meine wen ein bass kommt ZB ein kurzer und ein lang gezogener bass ich meine das der bei kurzen bässen etwas mehr wie nennt man das xD schwer zu sagen halt seine arbeit macht schwer zu sagen xD .
also bei längerem bass das der dan das auch so wiedergibt und nicht da wo der woofer viel arbeiten soll zu wenig arbeitet weisst du was ich meine ?
also das er genug so vorne und zurück geht du weisst doch bestimmt was ich meine oder ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Januar 2012)

Also ein präziser Kickbass oder so? Kp was du meinst


----------



## Blue_Gun (19. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> so höchstens an die 75€. nein zu genauer bass ist auch etwas anderes ich meine wen ein bass kommt ZB ein kurzer und ein lang gezogener bass ich meine das der bei kurzen bässen etwas mehr wie nennt man das xD schwer zu sagen halt seine arbeit macht schwer zu sagen xD .
> also bei längerem bass das der dan das auch so wiedergibt und nicht da wo der woofer viel arbeiten soll zu wenig arbeitet weisst du was ich meine ?
> also das er genug so vorne und zurück geht du weisst doch bestimmt was ich meine oder ?



Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht was du gerade meinst.

Willst du extreme Quantität an Bass oder lieber Qualität?


----------



## MRT1991 (19. Januar 2012)

natürlich qualitativen bass quantität ist nicht so besonders.


----------



## Madz (19. Januar 2012)

Klingt für mich nach einem Beyerdynic Dtone 880 Edition. Der hat zwar Bass, aber protzt  damit  nicht  herum. Qualitativ ist er aber ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## Domowoi (19. Januar 2012)

Ist aber sooooo weit weg vom gesuchten Budget. Wie häufiger nicht die Lösung die der Fragensteller sucht.


@MRT1991 Such dir was von SteelSeries aus evtl sowas


----------



## Madz (19. Januar 2012)

Das war eben das erste was mir eingefallen ist.


----------



## MRT1991 (19. Januar 2012)

mein bruder hat hier noch son headset mit sonem kleinen verstärker dran leider muss man da sone dünne baterie rein machen damit der bass ballert.
bei dem ist auch auf einer seite das vibrations ding. im after das ding ist von canyon ob es wohl dafür ersatzteile gibt weis leider nicht ob das so ein hifi ding ist.

achja und das von steel series ist auch ein gaming headset. und vorher hattet ihr gesagt das gaming headsets nur geld verschwendung sind.
das wieder spricht sich voll -.-


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Januar 2012)

Madz wiederspricht sich öfter das ist normal. 

Zitat Madz, Gamerprodukte sind IMMER überteuert. 

Im gleichen zuge dann das Modmic empfehlen, was für 33€ einfach extremer Wucher ist. Am besten dazu noch nen KH für 20€ *lol*


----------



## Domowoi (19. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn man das Geld hat mag das sicher Sinn machen. Allerdings ist bei einem Budget von 75€ maximal kein 250€ Kopfhörer drinn. Das der dann schon besser ist ist klar.


----------



## zøtac (19. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Madz wiederspricht sich öfter das ist normal.
> 
> Zitat Madz, Gamerprodukte sind IMMER überteuert.
> 
> Im gleichen zuge dann das Modmic empfehlen, was für 33€ einfach extremer Wucher ist. Am besten dazu noch nen KH für 20€ *lol*


Und jetzt sag mir bitte was daran überteuert ist. 
Die Aufnahmequalität bekommst du bei keinem 200€ Headset.
Billig ist es nicht aber überteuert ist was ganz anderes
Und bei Headset ist der Aufpreis für schlechtere Mics wesentlich höher.

Superluxx 681 + Modmic + kleine SoKa und du hast schon nen wesentlich besseres Headset für den selben preis.
Man könnte auch das Zalman Clipmikro nehmen, wobei ich von dem Teil überhaupt nicht überzeugt bin. Rauschen/seltsame Hintergrundgeräusche im Teamspeak, verzerrte Stimme usw.


----------



## MRT1991 (19. Januar 2012)

ich hatte euch eig grade gefragt ob euch die marke canyon was sagt und ob man wenigstens für das ding ersatzteile bekommt -.-

achja zum punkto zu viel geld ausgeben USW jeder hat so sein eigenen geschmack was die sache sound angeht.

achja und zum thema das roccat ne scheiß qualität hat ist echter schwachsinn. weil ich ne tastatur von den habe und die verarbeitung ist echt klasse ich weiss garnicht was ihr an roccat auszusetzen habt.

achja mal ein ganz anderes prob was ich auch habe unzwar.
bei dem spiel  deus ex human revolution.hängt sich das spiel auf. unzwar die grafiktreiber hängen sich irgendwie auf keine ahnung wieso.habe ne ziemlich gute graka eig.ich verstehe nicht wie sowas passieren kan.
habe eine GTX 570 von EVGA hat jemand das selbe problem ?


----------



## Madz (19. Januar 2012)

Schliess bitte nicht von der Verarbeitungsqualität einer Tastatur auf die Wiedergabequalität eines Audioprodukts! Daß sind zwei Paar völlig andere Schuhe. Die Verarbeitung mag beim Kave vielleicht ebenso gut sein, wie bei den Eingabegeräten, aber wenn ich den Userberichten glauben schenken darf, verliert das Kave klanglich locker, sobald man einen gleich teuren Kopfhörer daneben setzt.


----------



## Domowoi (19. Januar 2012)

Der gleich teure Kopfhörer bietet aber nicht das selbe. Das Mikro kostet natürlich auch was. Und um beides in einem Paket zu bekommen bedeutet natürlich auch was.


----------



## Madz (19. Januar 2012)

Natürlich, wenn der Aufpreis für die Integration in Relation zum Mehrgewinn an Qualität, Komfort etc stehen würde. 

Wir driften hier aber wieder in eine totale OT Diskussion ab, die dem Te nicht weiterhilft. Er soll sich doch bitte selbst dazu äußern!


----------



## HAWX (19. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Im gleichen zuge dann das Modmic empfehlen, was für 33 einfach extremer Wucher ist. Am besten dazu noch nen KH für 20 *lol*



Im Luxx sind genug, die darauf nochmal Zoll bezahlen mussten. Ein P/L Kracher!


----------



## MRT1991 (19. Januar 2012)

also so wie ich das gelesen habe. note 2-3 von computer bild spiele USW getestet die meisten haben nur das gewicht bemängelt.
woher hast du eig diesen schwachsinn gelesen BZW gehört müssen ja echte sound fanatiker sein oder einfach nur hater.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Januar 2012)

Das Kave ist *KEIN* gutes Headset und verliert deutlich gegen einen 20€-Kopfhörer. Guck mal in meine Signatur


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread reingezogen, was echt schwierig war, da der TS so toll schreiben kann!

Naja auf jeden Fall ist ein KH like HD681 bestimmt nicht das was der TS sucht, sondern eher etwas wo fett aufträgt mit Dröhnbass. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Lol Computerbild... Kein Kommentar...rofl .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir den Thread angeschaut und will gar keinen Kommentar zu den Produkten abgeben...
Nur eine Sache will ich loswerden:
Wenn du für Roccat, gegen die Leute die dir helfen wollen und deren Vorschläge bist (korrigier mich bitte, wenn es mir falsch vorkommt), dann hat dieser Thread keinen Zweck mehr. 
Kauf dir das Roccat und werde glücklich damit.


----------



## Xamian (20. Januar 2012)

HiFi Kopfhörer + mic . Hab's auch nicht glauben wollen war aber dann doch die beste Entscheidung die ich seit langen getroffen habe . 

Hab nun das sennheiser Hd. 598 + Antlion mic .


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

ich weiss wircklich nicht ob diese hifi dinger echt was taugen sry leute. ich brauche was wo man auch den bass einstellen kan usw. und diese aussage mit computer bild das ist nicht das einzigste hier schaut euch das an und wen ihr mir noch glauben lassen wollt das die alle ******* labern dan tut es mir für euch leid.
ich will hier keinen beleidigen oder soo leute seid mir nicht böhse oder so 

Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset Test Computer-Headset

und zu deinem link da wo der typ das headsetg nicht weiteremfiehlt ne. in seiner beschreibung meinte er gut betonter bass also kan es nicht schlecht sein-.-
achja und hier zu eurer äuserung was an dem ding schlecht ist hier habt ihr es
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/headsets/roccat-kave/test/roccat_kave,198,1956830.html
aber ganz ehrlich mir sind die ganzen höhen so latte.ich bin kein sound fanatiker der bass muss einfach nur ballern mehr nicht.


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

Nein, Deine entscheidung ist ja auch völlig ok so. Hier im Forum ist halt nur noch nie einer Aufgeschlagen der erst nen Headset hatte, dann nen Kopfhörer und den Kopfhörer schlechter fand. Gabs einfach noch nicht. Niemand ist nachdem er einmal auf Kopfhörer gewechselt hatte zu nem Headset zurückgegangen. Und die User hier können natürlich nur Empfehlen was sie selber gut finden oder worüber es von anderen positive Feedbacks gab.

Aber das Kave ist schon in Ordnung für nen Headset. Hier würds halt keiner nehmen der schonmal den Vergleich hatte. Am Ende ist das aber alles eigener Geschmack und niemand sollte Dir hier etwas aufschwatzen. Wenn Dir das Kave gefällt war es sein Geld auch wert.

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Headset!


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

> ich weiss wircklich nicht ob diese hifi dinger echt was taugen sry leute.


Gegenfrage: Würden sehr viele hier 150€ und mehr für einen Hifi Kopfhörer ausgeben, wenn diese nicht sehr viel besser als der ganze Gamermist wären? Also ich hatte in meinem Leben sicher schon 15-20 Headsets und KEINES kann einem gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer das Wasser reichen. Sowas würde ich mir nämlich NIE wieder kaufen.

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber mir scheint, daß die Marketinggehirnwäsche bei dir besonders gut funktioniert hat.


Mach es doch einfach so: Bestell dir das Kave UND einen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer. Im 1:1 Vergleich ist du ja selbst feststellen, was besser ist. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, daß Kopfhörer nicht gleich Kopfhörer ist. Es gibt so unterschiedliche Passformen und Soundabstimmungen, wie es Schuhe, Pizzabeläge oder Musikrichtungen gibt.

Deshalb kannst du nicht von einem Kopfhörer auf alle schliessen.


@Diavel

Danke, deinem Beitrag kann ich insofern zustimmen, daß hier ich wirklich niemanden kenne, der vom Headset auf Hifi Kopfhörer wechselte und hinterher wieder ein Headset wollte.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

jaaa das ist schon wahr jedes headset ist anders das stimmt. naja wie soll ich die dinger testen dan müsste ich beide bezahlen und so einfach zurück schicken geht auch nicht.doofer weise kan man die headsets nicht testen. oder doch ?


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Natürlich kannst du das testen. Amazon.de bietet 30 tage Rückgaberecht und Thomann Cyberstore ebenfalls. Versandkosten zahlst du bei beiden nicht.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

ja aber vorkasse musst du doch so oder so machen


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Bei Amazon kann man auf Rechnung kaufen.  Thomann bietet auch Amazon payments als Zahlungsmethode an, über die man dann ebenfalls auf Rechnugn zahlen kann.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

ich hab bis jetzt noch nie auf rechnung was geholt ?
wen man nicht zufrieden ist was dan ? kriegt man sein ganzes geld wieder oder schickt man das einfach zurück.


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Per Formular den Rücksendeaufkleber ausdrucken, einschicken und gut. Sofern die Rechnung noch nicht bezahlt wurde, bist du damit aus dem Schneider. Ansonsten wird dir das Geld gutgeschrieben und zurück überwiesen.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

naja das problem ist ich hab kein drucker xD 
mein rechner wird nur für zocken gebraucht


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Dann drucks bei nem Kumpel aus!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> mein rechner wird nur für zocken gebraucht


 
Auch dafür ist der Superlux deutlich besser geeignet als das Schrottteil namens Kave.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

und wie lange hat man zeit das zu bezahlen ?


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Auf der Rechnung steht sofort, aber ich habe mir schon mehrmals ~12 Tage Zeit gelassen, ohne daß es Ärger gab.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

also auch wen ich die rechnung habe und es zurück sende hab ich kein stress am hals ?


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Richtig. Du solltest dich wirklich mal mit dem deutschen Fernabsatzgesetzt auseinandersetzen. 


§ 312b BGB Fernabsatzverträge


----------



## Blue_Gun (20. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> also auch wen ich die rechnung habe und es zurück sende hab ich kein stress am hals ?


 
Noch nie etwas Online bestellt?


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Richtig. Du solltest dich wirklich mal mit dem deutschen Fernabsatzgesetzt auseinandersetzen.
> 
> 
> § 312b BGB Fernabsatzverträge


 
Na, da gehört aber noch ein bisschen mehr zu

§ 355 BGB Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen
§ 357 BGB Rechtsfolgen des Widerrufs und der Rückgabe
§ 346 BGB Wirkungen des Rücktritts

Bei Thomann und Amazon sollte man bedenken das diese gesetzlichen Regelungen innerhalb des 30 tägigen Rücktrittsrecht nur für die ersten 14 Tage gelten. Danach sind die AGB zu beachten. Unter Umständen ist man dadurch schlechter gestellt.

Außerdem muss der Unternehmer bei einem Rechnungskauf die Rückversandkosten nicht übernehmen wenn der Verbraucher die Ware noch nicht bezahlt hat. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das Amazon und Thomann von dieser Klausel gebrauch machen.

Grüße
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/346.html


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

ja doch ich weiss schon das man im normalen geschäfft wen man was kauft das man 3 tage geld zurück garantie hat.
aber kp ich würde mich voll schuldig fühlen wen ich was zurück bringen würde weil ich nicht zufrieden bin damit xD

nakla habe ich mir schonmal was über internet bestellt bis jetzt habe ich immer erst bezahlt und dan kam die ware.

achja und mit den gesetzen habe ich mich eig nicht 100% mit beschäfftigt ist bischen zuviel gelese xD


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> ja doch ich weiss schon das man im normalen geschäfft wen man was kauft das man 3 tage geld zurück garantie hat.
> aber kp ich würde mich voll schuldig fühlen wen ich was zurück bringen würde weil ich nicht zufrieden bin damit xD


 

Nö, zumindest nicht per Gesetz. Manche Händler machen sowas aus Kulanz. Beim Fernabsatzverkauf (also Internet z.B.) sind die Händler aber gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

> ja doch ich weiss schon das man im normalen geschäfft wen man was kauft das man 3 tage geld zurück garantie hat.


Das ist dann Kulanz. Im Versandhandel ist der Händler gesetzlich *verpflichtet*, die Ware zurückzunehmen. Vor Ort hast du gar kein Recht auf Wandlung.




> achja und mit den gesetzen habe ich mich eig nicht 100% mit beschäfftigt ist bischen zuviel gelese xD


Damit macht man sich zum perfekten Opfer, denn nur wer seine Rechte kennt, kann sie auch einfordern.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

ja kk also woher weiss ich den wer sich an die gesetze hält gibts irgendwelche sachen oder muss ich die händler selber fragen.


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Januar 2012)

Also du stellst Fragen, da kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

das war nur spaß 

also ok gut naja ich muss danmal gucken wo ich die headsets testen kann.kan man die eig nicht bei saturn testen ?


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Damit macht man sich zum perfekten Opfer, denn nur wer seine Rechte kennt, kann sie auch einfordern.



Naja, damit man die alle kennt muss man schon Jura studieren. Allein das Fernabsatzgesetz ist mit seinen ganzen Ausnahmen, richlinienkonformer Auslegung, etc schon dermaßen kompliziert das es ein halbes Semester Zivilrecht belegt. So nen groben Überblick zu haben ist aber nicht verkehrt.



MRT1991 schrieb:


> ja kk also woher weiss ich den wer sich an die gesetze hält gibts irgendwelche sachen oder muss ich die händler selber fragen.


 
Der Händler der sich nicht an die Gesetze im Fernabsatz hält ist schön doof. Das kann für die nämlich richtig teuer werden wenn die Verbraucherzentrale das mitbekommt.

Die halten sich eigentlich alle daran. Wenn die das mal nicht tun dann aus Unwissenheit. Gewährleistung ist da so nen Paradebeispiel für.

Grüße


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

> kan man die eig nicht bei saturn testen ?


Saturn ist aufgrund unzureichender Quellen, der hohen Grundlautstärke und der vergleichsweise schlechten Auswahl nicht geeignet.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

schade das es kein laden gibt wo man die produkte testen kan man -.-
leute kan einer von euch gucken ob einer von euch ersatzteile für eine canyon headset finden kan leider weiss ich nicht welches model das ist.
ich weiss nur das der son verstärker hat wo man ne baterie rein machen muss das ist sowas wie bass boost oder bass reflex system.


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Canyon? Muss man die Marke kennen? 

Edit: Die teile kosten doch nur 10€, kann man also getrost unter billigschrott verbuchen. Dafür willst du ersatzteile haben? lol.


----------



## MRT1991 (20. Januar 2012)

wieso nennst du das sofort billigschrott der sound von dem war auch nicht schlecht.
wen es nach dem preis gehen würde dan müsste man eure sogenannten hifi dinger auch als billigen schrott darstellen wen die ja so günstig sind.

ich meine nur wen man das vom preislichen dingen sehen würde.
also nicht sofort angegriffen fühlen oder so ne


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Weil es absolut unvorstellbar ist, daß da ordentlicher Ton herauskommt.

ich besitze einfach einen gewissen Anspruch, der aus der Summe meiner Erfahrungen resultiert. Deshalb hab ich für mich gewisse Mindestgrenzen, die ich für Audio ausgeben würde.

Kopfhörer mindestens 150€
In Ears mindestens ~100€
Lautsprecher mindestens 150-200€, eher mehr.

Bei den Preisen schüttelst du wahrscheinlich mit dem Kopf, oder? Habe ich früher auch einmal, bis mir nach und nach die Erkenntnis kam, wieviel auf billigen Kopfhörern/Lautsprecher *nicht* wiedergegeben wird. Einige Musikstücke hören sich ganz anders an, wenn man sie auf einer ordentlichen Anlage abspielt.


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> schade das es kein laden gibt wo man die produkte testen kan man -.-


 Klar, eben Thomann. Das Onlinebestellen klappt da wunderbar. Die halten sich an alle Gesetze.^^ 



Madz schrieb:


> Weil es absolut unvorstellbar ist, daß da ordentlicher Ton herauskommt.
> 
> ich besitze einfach einen gewissen Anspruch, der aus der Summe meiner Erfahrungen resultiert. Deshalb hab ich für mich gewisse Mindestgrenzen, die ich für Audio ausgeben würde.
> 
> ...


 
Das sind doch alles rein willkürliche Grenzen die schlicht und einfach dem entsprechen was Du gekauft hast /kaufen willst.

Natürlich kann man auch mit einem 10 oder 15€ Kopfhörer wunderbar Musik hören. Die Logitech UE 200 sind der beste Beweis dafür. Das etwas teureres besser klingt sollte auch jedem klar sein. Was meinste was Du noch alles an Details in der Musik verpasst im Vergleich zu einem Beyerdynamic T1?

Trotzdem muss ich den TE enttäuschen. Dafür wirst Du keine Ersatzteile finden. Es würde sich einfach rein wirtschaftlich nicht lohnen sowas anzubieten.


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

> Was meinste was Du noch alles an Details in der Musik verpasst im Vergleich zu einem Beyerdynamic T1?


Den T1 mag ich nicht, weil der Aufpreis (zu den "normalen" Beyer) für das "Mehr" an Details nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Trotzdem ein netter Hörer. 

P.S. Nächste Woche habe ich einen Senni HD 800 hier.


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, so ist das eben. Der Zugewinn wird halt mit steigender Preisklasse immer kleiner...

Ich fand den T1 ja schöner als den HD 800. Beide sind allerdings schon schwer beeindruckend. Besser fand ich nur den Stax SR-007MK2. Um mir mal einen Kopfhörer aus der Kategorie zu gönnen müsste ich aber schon schwer Kohle einfach so übrig haben.

Bekommste auch nen KHV dazu? Die STX in allen Ehren, aber für so nen Kaliber gehört sich schon nen echter KHV.

Grüße


----------



## Madz (20. Januar 2012)

Nein, leider nicht. Aber da lässt sich schon was organisieren.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Januar 2012)

Yo,achte darauf.
In anderen Foren hab ich mehrmals gelesen das die Essence da limitiert.


----------



## MRT1991 (22. Januar 2012)

also leute ich hab langsam das gefühl das ihr ein gound genuss habt als ich.
wie ich schon geschrieben hatte mir gehts nicht soo um die höhen also jedenfalls nicht zu extrem.wenns zu hochtönig ist das mag ich überhaubtnicht.
jedenfalls kenne ich den unterschied zwischen den logitech 2.1 was ich jetzt habe die Z623 im vergleich zu anderen billig marken wie sharkoon lautsprecher oder son gedöns.


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2012)

> jedenfalls kenne ich den unterschied zwischen den logitech 2.1 was ich  jetzt habe die Z623 im vergleich zu anderen billig marken wie sharkoon  lautsprecher oder son gedöns.


Der Unterschied zwischen Gamerheadsets und gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörern ist mindestens genauso krass.


----------



## MRT1991 (22. Januar 2012)

ja aber ich hab kein bock das sich der sound dan halt viel zu anders anhört.haben diese hifi dinger auch sowas wo man den bass einstellen kan ?


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2012)

Es gibt Kopfhörer mit viel Bass und welche mit wenig. Wenn man den richtigen kauft, muss man am Bass garnichts herumstellen. Equilizer und andere Klangverbieger nutze ich (und viele hier) sowieso nicht. Wenn man die braucht, hat man meiner Meinung die falschen Geräte gekauft.


Geh doch mal zum Probehören in den laden:

High End Hifi & Heimkino aus Lüneburg,Dortmund | RAE-Akustik GmbH Fachhändler


----------



## MRT1991 (22. Januar 2012)

ich glaube der laden ist etwas zu weit weg leider gottes.trozdem danke für den link.
wieso sollte man ein fehlgriff haben wen man ein equlizer dran hat ???


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2012)

Weil es so viele unterschiedliche Soundings gibt, daß man bei richtiger Wahl keinen EQ braucht. Also ich würde keinen EQ nutzen, weil ich Musik so mag, wie sie aufgenommen wurde. 

Der Künstler wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben, seine Stücke so zu kreieren, wie ich sie auf der CD vorfinde.


Der Laden ist zu weit weg? Du wohnst doch in Dortmund, oder?


----------



## MRT1991 (22. Januar 2012)

ja ich komme aus do aber drunter stand nicht dortmund sondern irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2012)

Die haben einen Laden in Dortmund (Dorfstraße) und einen in Lüneburg.


----------



## zøtac (22. Januar 2012)

> *Studio 2 | Dortmund*
> 
> RAE-Akustik GmbH
> Märkische Str. 125
> 44141 Dortmund


Studio 1 ist in Lüneburg, 2 in Dortmund


----------



## MRT1991 (22. Januar 2012)

also bei dem laden kan man alle headsets testen oder wie jetzt wie sind deren preise so ?


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2012)

Bei denen kannst du sicher ordentliche Hifi Kopfhörer hören.Vermutlich haben die ab 100€ einige, bis hoch in den vierstelligen Bereich. 

Der Weg dorthin dürfte für dich also eine ganz neue Erfahrung sein.


----------



## Ahab (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir den gesamten Thread durchgelesen. 

Bitte lieber TE, bemühe dich um eine bessere Sprache - Interpunktion, Groß-und Kleinschreibung, Grammatik, alles wurde negiert. Deine Beiträge sind teilweise nicht lesbar und zusammenhangslos. Ich will dir nicht ans Bein pissen, aber auch wenn das hier nur Internet ist, dich keiner kennt, weiß wer du bist etc. 


*BITTE BITTE BITTE*​

bemüh dich um ein vernünftiges Sprachbild. Das bist du den Leuten, die hier wirklich UNMENGEN an Geduld aufwenden, dir zu helfen, einfach schuldig. Und nimm Rat an, statt dich immer wieder rauszuwinden. 

Tut mir leid, das war mal fällig...


----------



## MRT1991 (23. Januar 2012)

ich will eig nur ein headset.was meinen musik sound verstärkt duch bässe.das ist eig der klang etwas dahinter.


----------



## Madz (23. Januar 2012)

Musik besteht nicht nur aus Bass.


----------



## MRT1991 (25. Januar 2012)

ja es kommt drauf an was man hört ne xD aber hast recht manche lieder ohne bass hören sich besser an als mit bass.

haben eig diese hifi dinger auch son subwoofer drin oder nur 1 teil auf jede seite.?
ich weiss nicht ich hab eig bis jetzt keine so gute erfahrung mit kopfhörer gemacht.
zumindest mit diesen kleinen dingern die man in den ohr rein macht.
das hört sich für mich viel zu verändert mit dem klang und so.

naja ich weiss nicht wieso die meisten hier mich von roccat abraten ist doch ein deutsches unternehmen. made in germany


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. Januar 2012)

Ein guter Kopfhörer hat 1 Treiber (Lautsprecher) pro Ohrmuschel, welcher alles übernimmt.

Btw, Beyerdynamic ist auch ein deutsches Unternehmen


----------



## MRT1991 (25. Januar 2012)

ja aber kp irgendwie kan ich diese 1 box das nicht zutrauen ein massiveren sound aus zu geben als ein 5.1 dingen sorry leute kan es mir nicht vorstellen.

achja sorry für den schlechten vergleich zwischen hifi kopfhörer und diese billigen kopfhörer die man ins ohr reinsteckt.

achja den besten stereo sound habe ich den golf v von meinem kumpel gehört auf den originalen VW anlage. der bass hat mich zwar nicht umgehauen aber war noch ausreichend.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn du in einem 60€ 5.1-Headset 3 Treiber pro Ohrmuschel hast, also insgesamt 6, ist jeder Treiber nur 10€ Wert. Wenn du jetzt aber ein Stereo-Headset nimmst ist jeder Treiber 30€ Wert, ist also hochwertiger und deutlich besser.
Außerdem kommt noch hinzu, dass 5.1-Sound bei einem Kopfhörer mit 3 Treibern pro Ohrmuschel nicht funktioniert.

Dazu kommt noch, dass Headsets immer qualitativ schlechter sind als Kopfhörer, und dass ein Superlux HD681 besser klingt als 50-100€ teure Headsets. Guck mal in meine Signatur


----------



## MRT1991 (25. Januar 2012)

ja das hab ich schon gelesen aber kp irgendwie konnte mich der typ nicht überzeugen. zumindest über die aussage über das roccat kave gut betonter bass ??
was soll man darunter bitte verstehen ich verstehe darunter nur bahnhof.
achja und der typ faselt nur über den klang. aber ihr müsst das halt so sehen das jeder mensch ein anderen geschmack hat.und bei dem headset muss sowas wie das hier super klingen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0Gdne0LQvE&feature=related

sowas hier das räumt ordentlich auf und der andere mist wie speedcore oder sowas mag ich überhaubt nicht. das ist ja wohl eher was fr leute die schon fast taub sind xD.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. Januar 2012)

Das Kave hat einen sehr stark betonten bass. Dieser ist aber sehr unpräzise und schammig, weshalb sehr viele Details verschluckt werden. Man kann die Gegner nicht richtig orten, alles klingt sehr dumpf und spielen macht damit keinen Spaß. Musik hören erst Recht nicht.
Der Superlux HD681 hat auch einen stark betonten Bass, dieser ist aber sehr präzise und auch die Mitten und Höhen sind gut. Der ist echt VIEL besser als das Kave.
Btw, wenn du noch was besseres Gehört hast wird dir auch ein 10€-Headset sehr gut gefallen. Wenn du aber das Kave und den Superlux gegeneinander probehörst, wird dir der Superlux besser gefallen. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MRT1991 (25. Januar 2012)

ja das mag ja schon sein gesehen währen mir die teile zu teuer diese hifi dinger und dan noch ein mikro noch dazu kaufen ?
wie soll man das machen überhaubt.
man muss doch irgendwie das mikro an löten im headset damit das läuft per magnet scheint mir nicht sehr glaubwürdig zu sein.

naja ich frage mal youtube vieleicht kan der mir weiter helfen.


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier: ModMic Attachable Boom Microphone - YouTube


Achja, ich verstehe rein garnicht, wieso du nicht den besten Weg gehst und einfach mal ein Headset und einen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer zum 1:1 Vergleich bestellst?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. Januar 2012)

Ließt du eigentlich garnicht was ich poste? 

Der Superlux kostet 20€, also ist der doch nicht zu teuer?


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2012)

> ja das hab ich schon gelesen aber kp irgendwie konnte mich der typ nicht überzeugen.


Der "Typ" ist der Herr über mir. Von ihm wurde der Thread geschrieben....


----------



## MRT1991 (30. Januar 2012)

achsoooooooo sooo meintet ihr das mit dem mikrofon usw.
sieht echt intressant auch stellt sich nur die frage ober klang und die bässe für mich gut genug sind.


achja ich hab noch ein problem unzwar.
läuft meine soundkarte mit dem windows soundtreiber.weil bei den eigenen treibern klingt der sound voll schlecht usw.


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Februar 2012)

hey leute ich hab mal ebend ne frage.unzwar für meine onboard soundkarte der bass klingt sau schlecht.
habe das Realtek HD mit Dolby theater habe ein 2.1 soundsystem von logitech das Z623.
habe die neusten treiber drauf komischer weise mit dolby aktiviert klingt der bass sau schlecht bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Diavel (1. Februar 2012)

Warum deaktivierst Du Dolby nicht einfach? Bei 2.1 kann das ja eh nichts bringen.


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Februar 2012)

ja den müll habe ich auch aus der klang bleibt vollkommen gleich der bass ist so schwach da passiert ja fast garnichts.
kan echt froh sein das mein subwoofer da überhaubt ein muks von sich gibt.
da denkt man das man ein gutes mainboard gekauft hat.und da ist dan wieder so ne schwulle realtek müll soundkarte drin-.-
da packe ich mir echt am kopf wie man nur so ein schrott auf gute mainboards verbauen kann -.-
da sollte realtek ne andere firma nehmen sowas wie  soundblaster oder sowas wenigstens kan man da den sound richtig gut aufmotzen.


----------



## Diavel (1. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenns so schlimm ist liegts nicht an der Soundkarte sondern eher am Logitech System. Oder aber an falschen einstellungen im Treiber. Hast Du denn auch auf Stereo gestellt?


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Februar 2012)

aber natührlich.ich bin doch nicht auf den kopf gefallen.ich verstehe nicht wieso da kein verdammtes 2.1 system in der liste ist da sind nur beschissene 5.1 und 7.1.

dieser realtek firma könnte ich echt in den hintern treten.diese penner nennen treiber die für vista sind halten die für win7 tauglich deppen ey.
daran merkt man was das für ne penner firma ist.


----------



## Diavel (1. Februar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> aber natührlich.ich bin doch nicht auf den kopf gefallen.ich verstehe nicht wieso da kein verdammtes 2.1 system in der liste ist da sind nur beschissene 5.1 und 7.1.


 Weil 2.1 Stereo ist


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Februar 2012)

nein finde ich nicht weil bei den meisten einstellungen reagiert der subwoofer nicht.


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Februar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wieso da kein verdammtes 2.1 system in der liste ist da sind nur beschissene 5.1 und 7.1.


 Da gibt es einen ganz einfach Grund dafür 
Weil es für diese Einstellung keine bedarf gibt!
Es reicht aus wenn ein ganz normales Signal über zwei Kanäle weitergereicht wird, da die Trennung für den Subwoofer die Frequenzweiche in dem Logitech Brüllwürfel übernimmt 



MRT1991 schrieb:


> dieser realtek firma könnte ich echt in den hintern treten.diese penner nennen treiber die für vista sind halten die für win7 tauglich deppen ey.


 
Naja in der Hinsicht macht der Treiber ja keine Probleme aber wofür Realtek echt in den Arsch getreten gehört, das in Verbindung mit bestimmter Hardware der Equlizer einfach komplett aus dem Treiber ausgeblendet ist!
Das wird bei dir wohl auch der Fall sein, sonst hätte man dem Bass über den EQ einen schönen Boost geben können


----------



## MRT1991 (2. Februar 2012)

ja ach ich hab den eq auch aufgedreht zumindest die ersten drei von links trozdem klingt der bass komisch nicht soo wie als mit dem win7 soundtreiber.selbst damit klingt das um welten besser.als mit den haus eigenen treibern das ist echt oberpeinlich.
soundblaster ist zwar um einige jahre älter aber da kan man den bass wenigstens vernünftig einstellen. nur hab ich kb ne neue soundkarte zu kaufen.
achja nur zur info an der anlage kann es nicht liegen die ist eines der besten 2.1 soundsysteme die es gibt. und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit teufel oder weiss der geier was für firmen es noch gibt an.
für mich ist die anlage der absolute hammer zumindest in der preiskategorie.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Februar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> achja nur zur info an der anlage kann es nicht liegen die ist eines der besten 2.1 soundsysteme die es gibt


 

Da sag ich besser nichts zu hinterher werde ich wieder angemeckert 

Welche Soundblaster hast du nochmal genau? Die Xfi Music? Die reicht doch noch locker aus, bau die am besten ein und nicht onBoard.


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Februar 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> achja nur zur info an der anlage kann es nicht liegen die ist eines der besten 2.1 soundsysteme die es gibt.


 Das ganz sicher nicht!



MRT1991 schrieb:


> für mich ist die anlage der absolute hammer zumindest in der preiskategorie.


Das kann sein...

Mir würde jetzt nicht einfallen was man am Treiber noch drehen könnte.


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Februar 2012)

also ich habe die treiber wieder gelöscht.
der grund war der klang kam sehr verfälscht rüber.selbst mit den soundtreibern die win 7 hat sind dagegen 100mal besser.
mein bruder hatte in seinem alten rechner die soundblaster 24bit die ist eig schon relativ alt.würde mich nicht wundern wen die kein win7 unterstützt. aufjedenfall weiss ich das man bei der soundkarte alles am bass verbessern kann.


----------



## MRT1991 (23. Mai 2012)

hallo leute ich bin es wieder. vor kurzem ist mir der center lautsprecher in meiner medusa kaputt gegangen das olle ding fällt langsam aber sicher auseinander.
sagt mal wo kan ich sehr gute headsets bekommen ausm internet oder doch lieber aus der stadt. naja ich will eig nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben.wen aus dem internet dan schickt mal bittte link.

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Juni 2012)

Mal kurzum hat sich dieser Fred erledigt? Ich hätte nämlich eins rumflacken wo die Rechte Ohrmuschel abgebrochen ist (nur die Plastikhalterung) jetzt gammelt das vor sich hin. Ich wäre bereit es konstenfrei jemanden anzudrehen ähm weiterzugeben mein ich^^ allerdings ohne eigene Kosten versteht sich. Also wer eins braucht und die Versandtkosten bezahlt kann es gerne haben.


Grüße


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Juni 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Mal kurzum hat sich dieser Fred erledigt? Ich hätte nämlich eins rumflacken wo die Rechte Ohrmuschel abgebrochen ist (nur die Plastikhalterung) jetzt gammelt das vor sich hin. Ich wäre bereit es konstenfrei jemanden anzudrehen ähm weiterzugeben mein ich^^ allerdings ohne eigene Kosten versteht sich. Also wer eins braucht und die Versandtkosten bezahlt kann es gerne haben.
> 
> 
> Grüße



hi

ICH


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Juni 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> hallo leute ich bin es wieder. vor kurzem ist mir der center lautsprecher in meiner medusa kaputt gegangen das olle ding fällt langsam aber sicher auseinander.
> sagt mal wo kan ich sehr gute headsets bekommen ausm internet oder doch lieber aus der stadt. naja ich will eig nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben.wen aus dem internet dan schickt mal bittte link.
> 
> danke schonmal im vorraus


 
Das ist jetzt aber schon ein Scherz oder? Auf 14 Seiten versuchen dir mehrere Leute klarzumachen, was du kaufen sollst und warum. Wurde zwischenzeitlich dein Gedächtnis gelöscht oder was? Selten jemanden gesehen, der dermaßen beratungsresistent ist.


----------



## MRT1991 (15. Juni 2012)

also leute ich wollte euch schreiben habe mir das Creative TACTIC 3D sigma geholt weil in der city waren komischerweise die meisten guten headsets ausverkauft zu meinem pech aber auch deshalb habe ich 90€ür hingeblättert.

also zum sound muss ich sagen naja eig nichts weltbewegenedes klingt gut man kan die bässe gut hören übersteuern leider kaum.was meiner meinung etwas langweillig ist.sie sitzt echt gut am kopf.und die hohen töne wie ihr es beim roccat cave meintet diese probleme hat er hier nicht.
ich will hoffen das wenigstens das marken dingen so 2 jahre ohne mucken hällt.

trozdem danke ich euch für eure guten tips und ratschläge.


----------



## Xylezz (15. Juni 2012)

......trollst du`?


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Juni 2012)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> also zum sound muss ich sagen naja eig nichts weltbewegenedes klingt gut man kan die bässe gut hören *übersteuern leider kaum*.was meiner meinung etwas langweillig ist.sie sitzt echt gut am kopf.und die hohen töne wie ihr es beim roccat cave meintet diese probleme hat er hier nicht.


Wenn Töne übersteuern ist das eig. an sich schon schlecht, sagt ja auch das Wort 'ÜBERsteuern'. Töne können allerdings betont sein, ohne zu übersteuern, zu verzerren oder zu dröhnen. Ich nehme an, du meintest dröhnen, was von vielen völlig zu unrecht für gut gehalten wird. Guter Bass dröhnt nicht, kann aber trotzdem intensiv sein.



> trozdem danke ich euch für eure guten tips und ratschläge.


Die dich nicht interessieren, was den Sinn dieses ganzen Threads gewaltig in Frage stellt. Wir reden 14 Seiten lang wohlwollend und äußerst geduldig auf dich ein, aber naja, manche Menschen wollen eben nicht über den Tellerrand schauen.
Ich bin normalerweise nicht so unfreundlich, aber ich sags ganz ehrlich, solches Verhalten regt mich tierisch auf.


----------



## blauebanane (17. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
du hast 90€ für ein im Internet 50€ teures Headset ausgegeben, obwohl du besseren klang für 25€ haben könntest. Du hast dich nun offiziell zum Deppen des Forums gemacht.


----------



## MRT1991 (19. Juni 2012)

das kan dir doch shit egal sein ist doch nicht dein geld. achja zum klang muss ich sagen das bass ist sehr gut betont nicht zu schwach aber auch nicht am dröhnen.also da verzerrt garnix mal schauen wie lange das ding leben wird.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Juni 2012)

Dann tu uns einen gefallen und belästige uns nie wieder mit einem Fragethread, danke.


----------

